# Resolution problem in Kubuntu !



## Dark Star (Mar 12, 2008)

I have a 17" Flat CRT monitor which used to have 1280X 1024 resolution. I even set the same in my earlier install of Kubuntu 7.10, but the fresh install doesn't have option in Monitor Tools to change to 1280x1024 .. The max is 1152x864 .. What to do .. how to get max reso..?

Please help me also KBFX configurator is not working ? I installed it and installed theme but it is not changing themes of Main menu  I installed the latest KBFX 0.4.9.3.1 via Adept Manager ?

Regards


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 12, 2008)

^ Edit xorg.conf manually and add the resolution.
Then you can change to it through Monitor tools.
Note that if you add it before all other entries in xorg.conf, its taken to be default resoultion by X.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 12, 2008)

yes,go to section "screen" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf and modify as below:

```
Modes      "1280x1024"
```


----------



## Dark Star (Mar 12, 2008)

But my Xorg conf file has 1280X1024 listed in it 


```
# xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "Files"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier    "Generic Keyboard"
    Driver        "kbd"
    Option        "CoreKeyboard"
    Option        "XkbRules"    "xorg"
    Option        "XkbModel"    "pc105"
    Option        "XkbLayout"    "us"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier    "Configured Mouse"
    Driver        "mouse"
    Option        "CorePointer"
    Option        "Device"    "/dev/input/mice"
    Option        "Protocol"    "ImPS/2"
    Option        "ZAxisMapping"    "4 5"
    Option        "Emulate3Buttons"    "true"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Driver        "wacom"
    Identifier    "stylus"
    Option        "Device"    "/dev/input/wacom"
    Option        "Type"    "stylus"
    Option        "ForceDevice"    "ISDV4"# Tablet PC ONLY
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Driver        "wacom"
    Identifier    "eraser"
    Option        "Device"    "/dev/input/wacom"
    Option        "Type"    "eraser"
    Option        "ForceDevice"    "ISDV4"# Tablet PC ONLY
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Driver        "wacom"
    Identifier    "cursor"
    Option        "Device"    "/dev/input/wacom"
    Option        "Type"    "cursor"
    Option        "ForceDevice"    "ISDV4"# Tablet PC ONLY
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier    "Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device"
    Boardname    "intel"
    Busid        "PCI:0:2:0"
    Driver        "intel"
    Screen    0
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier    "T710BH"
    Vendorname    "Plug 'n' Play"
    Modelname    "Plug 'n' Play"
  modeline  "640x480@60" 25.2 640 656 752 800 480 490 492 525 -vsync -hsync
  modeline  "640x480@72" 31.5 640 664 704 832 480 489 491 520 -vsync -hsync
  modeline  "640x480@75" 31.5 640 656 720 840 480 481 484 500 -vsync -hsync
  modeline  "640x480@85" 36.0 640 696 752 832 480 481 484 509 -vsync -hsync
  modeline  "800x600@56" 36.0 800 824 896 1024 600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync
  modeline  "800x600@72" 50.0 800 856 976 1040 600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync
  modeline  "800x600@75" 49.5 800 816 896 1056 600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync
  modeline  "800x600@85" 56.3 800 832 896 1048 600 601 604 631 +hsync +vsync
  modeline  "800x600@60" 40.0 800 840 968 1056 600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync
  modeline  "832x624@75" 57.284 832 864 928 1152 624 625 628 667 -vsync -hsync
  modeline  "1024x768@85" 94.5 1024 1072 1168 1376 768 769 772 808 +hsync +vsync
  modeline  "1024x768@75" 78.8 1024 1040 1136 1312 768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync
  modeline  "1024x768@70" 75.0 1024 1048 1184 1328 768 771 777 806 -vsync -hsync
  modeline  "1024x768@60" 65.0 1024 1048 1184 1344 768 771 777 806 -vsync -hsync
  modeline  "1024x768@43" 44.9 1024 1032 1208 1264 768 768 776 817 +hsync interlace +vsync
  modeline  "1152x864@75" 108.0 1152 1216 1344 1600 864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync
  modeline  "1280x960@60" 102.1 1280 1360 1496 1712 960 961 964 994 -hsync +vsync
  modeline  "1280x1024@60" 108.0 1280 1328 1440 1688 1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync
  modeline  "1400x1050@60" 122.61 1400 1488 1640 1880 1050 1051 1054 1087 -hsync +vsync
    Gamma    1.0
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier    "Default Screen"
    Device        "Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device"
    Monitor        "T710BH"
    Defaultdepth    24
    SubSection "Display"
        Depth    24
        Virtual    1400    1050
        Modes        "1280x1024@60"    "1400x1050@60"    "1280x960@60"    "1152x864@75"    "1024x768@43"    "1024x768@60"    "1024x768@70"    "1024x768@75"    "1024x768@85"    "832x624@75"    "800x600@60"    "800x600@85"    "800x600@75"    "800x600@72"    "800x600@56"    "640x480@85"    "640x480@75"    "640x480@72"    "640x480@60"
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier    "Default Layout"
  screen 0 "Default Screen" 0 0
    Inputdevice    "Generic Keyboard"
    Inputdevice    "Configured Mouse"
    
    # Uncomment if you have a wacom tablet
    #    InputDevice     "stylus"    "SendCoreEvents"
    #    InputDevice     "cursor"    "SendCoreEvents"
    #    InputDevice     "eraser"    "SendCoreEvents"
EndSection
Section "Module"
    Load        "glx"
    Load        "GLcore"
    Load        "v4l"
EndSection
Section "ServerFlags"
EndSection
```


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 12, 2008)

^ Now that's really strange.


----------



## Dark Star (Mar 12, 2008)

Guys suggest me a good Image viewer.. Just like Fspot or Gnome Image Viewer for KDE  which should show every layer of image.. Not like Gnview which show transparent background like checkered flag


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 12, 2008)

^Thats how most viewer's display the transparent part of an image.

PhotoMangament for KDE:
digiKam
Gwenview
[URL="*ksquirrel.sourceforge.net/]KSquirrel[/URL]


----------



## Dark Star (Mar 12, 2008)

When I restart it is showing 1280x1024 but after setting it and loog in again the option disappear  What to do .. One more thing I updated my system it was installing the updates and in btw somewhat 52 % it say package broken and installation get aborted .. How can I complete the installation with files present in temp folder ?


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 12, 2008)

^Is this by any chance in KDE 4? and whats the Xorg you're using?


----------



## praka123 (Mar 12, 2008)

@darkstar:remove all other resolution in section "screen" except the needed resolution.

In archlinux kde,I am using kuickshow for image preview


----------



## Dark Star (Mar 12, 2008)

ALso KBFX configurator is not changing my Kmenu ..  and what about incomplete updates ?

Kubuntu is  a piece of ****.. Now I can use password via terminal but applications that needs password don't work.. I reinstalled it to fix this problem now am getting the same error again  The muse rools for a  second and I fail to get admin privileged 

When my hunt for a good distro will get over  I guess the last left is Arch


----------



## praka123 (Mar 12, 2008)

calm down!use krandrtray(tray applet) tool to resize display IIRC.


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 12, 2008)

^Try creating another user,maybe its a problem with the config files?


----------



## Dark Star (Mar 12, 2008)

rayraven said:


> ^Try creating another user,maybe its a problem with the config files?



I donno why but its working noww  



praka123 said:


> calm down!use krandrtray(tray applet) tool to resize display IIRC.



Yep you are right I need to calm down a bit.. But can you tell me how to fix the broken packages ? and please how to fix resolution ? I deletd the entries and restarted but it ain't wrking 

Yipee  Got it working .. Everything working .. Resolution fixed , KBFX and all .. Just 2 things the FF fonts are abnormal and what about the broken packages


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 12, 2008)

^Congrats. 

Try this for the broken packages:


> sudo apt-get install -f
> sudo apt-get update
> sudo apt-get upgrade


----------



## Dark Star (Mar 12, 2008)

Ye did the same and fixed 

The font problem too is fixed  Using Opera now  but flash isn't working in Opera 9.26


----------



## Rahim (Mar 12, 2008)

^^Same problem with Opera 9.26, No Flash even though it finds the flash plugins in pluginspath.txt
Thread


----------



## Dark Star (Mar 12, 2008)

I was compiling KDM theme Manager and got this error


```
checking for crt_externs.h... no
checking for _NSGetEnviron... no
checking for vsnprintf... yes
checking for snprintf... yes
checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your ins tallation and add the correct paths!
```


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 12, 2008)

Install the xorg dev packages to solve the dependencies problem.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 13, 2008)

I cant find the thread where Gutsy Ubuntu users asking for kernel-2.6.24 upgrades.
well,zen optimized kernel for Ubuntu is available at:
*ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=623874
*wiki.ubuntu.com/ZenKernel

a *bad* idea is shown here(riskY,can break ur system )
*ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=646755


----------



## Dark Star (Mar 13, 2008)

Configured correctly but getting these error in make and make install


```
shashwat@shashwat:~/kdmtheme-1.2.2$ make
cd . && rm -f configure
cd . && make -f admin/Makefile.common configure
make[1]: Entering directory `/home/shashwat/kdmtheme-1.2.2'
./admin/cvs.sh: 653: autoconf: not found
make[1]: *** [configure] Error 1
make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/shashwat/kdmtheme-1.2.2'
make: *** [configure] Error 2
shashwat@shashwat:~/kdmtheme-1.2.2$ sudo make install
[sudo] password for shashwat:
cd . && rm -f configure
cd . && make -f admin/Makefile.common configure
make[1]: Entering directory `/home/shashwat/kdmtheme-1.2.2'
./admin/cvs.sh: 653: autoconf: not found
make[1]: *** [configure] Error 1
make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/shashwat/kdmtheme-1.2.2'
make: *** [configure] Error 2
shashwat@shashwat:~/kdmtheme-1.2.2$
```


----------



## praka123 (Mar 13, 2008)

^common sense man!u have "autoconf" not installed!apt-get install autoconf .
and also apt-get install checkinstall and come back here before u do "make install" finish upto make if successful,then use checkinstall to create a kdmtheme.deb file


----------



## Dark Star (Mar 14, 2008)

```
shashwat@shashwat:~/kdmtheme-1.2.2$ ./configure
bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
shashwat@shashwat:~/kdmtheme-1.2.2$ make
cd . && rm -f configure
cd . && make -f admin/Makefile.common configure
make[1]: Entering directory `/home/shashwat/kdmtheme-1.2.2'
configure.in:43: error: possibly undefined macro: AM_INIT_AUTOMAKE
      If this token and others are legitimate, please use m4_pattern_allow.
      See the Autoconf documentation.
configure.in:48: error: possibly undefined macro: AM_CONFIG_HEADER
configure.in:51: error: possibly undefined macro: AC_CHECK_COMPILERS
configure.in:52: error: possibly undefined macro: AC_ENABLE_SHARED
configure.in:53: error: possibly undefined macro: AC_ENABLE_STATIC
configure.in:58: error: possibly undefined macro: AM_KDE_WITH_NLS
configure.in:61: error: possibly undefined macro: AC_PATH_KDE
configure.in:70: error: possibly undefined macro: AC_CHECK_KDEMAXPATHLEN
make[1]: *** [configure] Error 1
make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/shashwat/kdmtheme-1.2.2'
make: *** [configure] Error 2
```

Again got the eror even after install autoconf..

Well despite that error I tried checkinstall .. Justa  silly question . the process ends without an errror. so where is the deb file got saved ?


```
shashwat@shashwat:~/kdmtheme-1.2.2$ checkinstall

checkinstall 1.6.1, Copyright 2002 Felipe Eduardo Sanchez Diaz Duran
           This software is released under the GNU GPL.


The package documentation directory ./doc-pak does not exist.
Should I create a default set of package docs?  [y]: y

Preparing package documentation...OK

Please write a description for the package.
End your description with an empty line or EOF.
>> Here is a .deb file for KDM Theme Manager. To help you guys install it easily and quickly in debian based distro.
>>

*****************************************
**** Debian package creation selected ***
*****************************************
/usr/bin/checkinstall: line 1166: dpkg-architecture: command not found

This package will be built according to these values:

0 -  Maintainer: [ shashwat@shashwat ]
1 -  Summary: [ Here is a .deb file for KDM Theme Manager. To help you guys install it easily and quickly in debian based distro. ]
2 -  Name:    [ kdmtheme ]
3 -  Version: [ 1.2.2 ]
4 -  Release: [ 1 ]
5 -  License: [ GPL ]
6 -  Group:   [ checkinstall ]
7 -  Architecture: [ i386 ]
8 -  Source location: [ kdmtheme-1.2.2 ]
9 -  Alternate source location: [  ]
10 - Requires: [  ]

Enter a number to change any of them or press ENTER to continue:

Installing with make install...

========================= Installation results ===========================
/bin/bash ./config.status --recheck
running /bin/bash ./configure   --no-create --no-recursion
checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu
checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu
checking target system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu
./configure: line 1868: syntax error near unexpected token `kdmtheme,'
./configure: line 1868: `AM_INIT_AUTOMAKE(kdmtheme, 0.1)'
make: *** [config.status] Error 2

****  Installation failed. Aborting package creation.

Cleaning up...OK

Bye.

shashwat@shashwat:~/kdmtheme-1.2.2$
```


----------



## praka123 (Mar 14, 2008)

installation failed.if again error ,then check the PATH variable be correct.
make sure ./configure finishes successfully.

But,I cant understand why do u want to compile  kdm theme manager when it is already available in repository.


> kdmtheme is a theme manager for KDM. It provides a KDE Control Module (KCM) that allows you to easily install, remove and change your KDM themes.


*packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy-backports/kdmtheme


----------

